# HGH brand info thread 2012!  Ask the old guy before you buy!



## Zeek (Apr 11, 2012)

First off I do not sell HGH, do not pimp any HGH sources and will not share my HGH sources, so plz don;t ask me for HGH hook ups.

 I will however share my knowledge on brands and which are testing well and which are not. I make it my mission to follow all the GH info across the boards.

 So if you are considering a brand and that is mainly branded generics from china or a source selling generic colored tops. Feel free to ask about it here and I will do my best to give you current and reliable info


----------



## Zeek (Apr 11, 2012)

As of today 4/11/12 there are only two brands coming out of China that are showing good test results across the boards in relation to GH serum.

 Riptropin - have seen results as high as 50!!

 Ellitropin - have seen results as high as mid 40's

 all the kigs so far are still testing poorly although it is rumored that a new batch by one source has tested out at 36 . PB is currently on these and just ordered a serum gh test


----------



## Hurt (Apr 11, 2012)

Ezekiel thank you for doing this...are there no jins testing well?


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 11, 2012)

good stuff zeek


----------



## Zeek (Apr 11, 2012)

real jintropins are awesome and always have been, there are a flood of fakes on the market currently.

 The legit ones will run you every bit of $400+  and those you can check on the real gensci site to confirm  authenticity

 Gensci-china.com

 Be careful to be sure you go to the real gensci site, the guys selling fakes have set up sites that sound like the reeal deal but are really fake sites to confirm fake goods.


----------

